
On user program breakage from Linux kernel changes - intel_
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1414106
======
buster
Puhh... Linus is known to be quite reckless and he may be right in essence,
but the language... he might calm down a little and learn one or two things
about social interaction.. there are a ot of ways to say what you want without
plainly insulting someone over and over again.

~~~
4ad
> there are a ot of ways to say what you want without plainly insulting
> someone over and over again

Sure, and in the above context they are less effective. So why would he care?

> he might calm down a little and learn one or two things about social
> interaction

Why? What purpose would that serve? The LKML is one of the last few places
where politically correct bullshit does not prevail. Communication is
efficient and effective. There is no evidence that changing the tone would
make it more efficient and more effective, but there's evidence galore that
the opposite would happen. Experience has thought me that the only people hurt
in the process are technical morons, and such people have no place in a
technical discussion.

If someone cares more about the language or social niceties than about the
correctitude of technical solutions they have no place in a technical
community.

~~~
buster
Writing a wall of text with insults and a low amount of real communiction is
not effective. It's also nothing to do with political correct. Linus' second
post in the mail thread is much more technical and much less insulting.. more
effective.

~~~
4ad
On the contrary, reading Mauro's e-mails before and after Linus' post proves
that it is very effective.

~~~
xentronium
The only thing it proves is that people working at Red Hat have to deal with
linus rage outbursts by the very nature of their jobs.

------
xradionut
As a Linux user, I'm happy that Linus is passionate about not breaking
USERSPACE. Had I done something of the scale that Linus is pissed about, I
would have expected a much worse reaction.

------
Orva
There is only 2 rules in kernel development which you can't break:

1\. Kernel APIs to userland are always backwards compatible

2\. If you break something, you will take responsibility

If maintainer breaks both of those rules, how can you accept patches from
him/her ever again? Remember that amount of patches handled by kernel core
team is enormous, you have to able to trust subsystem maintainers at least
some degree. In corporate world this would have caused immediate "clear your
desk" reaction.

------
dschiptsov
Good project _must_ have passionate leader. Linus or Theo or Richard or Guido
or Igor or Salvatore you name him..

Otherwise it will become a "kolkhoz". )

~~~
sdp
The unbalanced paren at the end of your comment really irks my OCD.

~~~
kpierre
this is russian smiley. usually used like that )))))

------
vy8vWJlco
I can appreciate his enthusiasm, but that man is gonna have a heart attack one
of these days.

He's right of course... Breaking semantics is bad.

------
16s
I wonder what he says when he's really angry ;)

------
rwmj
I wonder if they've fixed the various breakages of dup3 and the equivalent
fcntl that I reported about 4 months ago?

~~~
iso-8859-1
Why are you not linking to your report if you want to know? Your post is
almost useless as it is.

